# [MORPH-SOURCES][2.6.20.6-morph10] Nowy patchset!

## Belliash

Morph Sources jest nowym patchsetem zapewniajacym wysoka wydajnosc. Dodatkowo zawierakilka przedatnych ficzersow, uaktualnien i bugfixow.

Najnowsza wersja: 2.6.20-morph10

 :Arrow:  Patchset zawiera 'Evolution Mission Tunable Changer'. Skrypt ten umozliwia zmiane ustawien staircase sysctl bez rekompilacji kernela! Aby go uzyc wystarczy wpisac tuneable lub emission-tunables. nalezy byc zalogowanym jako root!

 :Arrow:  Zwiera laty i ficzersy o ktore zabiegaja uzytkownicy! Nie!? Chcesz zobaczyc cos nowego w nastepnej wersji? Wystarczy ze dasz mi znac  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  jezeli natchnales sie na jakiekolwiek problemy, daj mi znac! Postaram sie pomoci usunac ewentualne bledy tak szybko, ja kto tylko mozliwe!

 :Idea:  DOWNLOAD:

 :Arrow:  Dostepne w tym overlayu! (ZAWSZE NAJNOWSZA WERSJA!)

Milego uzywania!

Zachecam do testow i czekam na opinie!  :Wink: 

----------

## martin.k

The only and true morph-sources: http://sourceforge.net/projects/morph-sources

----------

## milu

@martin.k: a to ktoś jeszcze te z sourceforge prowadzi? Bo odkąd pamiętam tam wisiało 2.6.12 i na tym koniec.

----------

## M-Z

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> [b]Milego uzywania!
> 
> Zachecam do testow i czekam na opinie! 

 

A działa to z Truecryptem? Bo z tego co wiem jądra z patchsetem CK gryzą się z Truecryptem.

----------

## martin.k

 *milu wrote:*   

> @martin.k: a to ktoś jeszcze te z sourceforge prowadzi? Bo odkąd pamiętam tam wisiało 2.6.12 i na tym koniec.

 

Yardbird_ zamilkł... Ale cały ambaras w tym, że Morpheouss:

1) mógł wcześniej sprawdzić, czy czasem ktoś już nie preparował morph-sources, a nie walić z grubej rury...

2) podbieranie łatek z emission, viper (i Bóg wie jeszcze z czego) bez zgody ich autorów i w dodatku jeszcze przed oficjalnym opublikowaniem jest w mojej opinii świństwem

 *predatorfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I hereby dub this patchset "Ricery reborn" and proclaim it's creator the single greatest patch stealer in history, even beating me and vipernicus, because it seems like he just stole an entire patchset (emission)

 

A co ja tam się będę rozpisywał, sami sprawdźcie na Unsupported Software:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522365-start-25-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## argasek

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  jezeli natchnales sie na jakiekolwiek problemy, daj mi znac! Postaram sie pomoci usunac ewentualne bledy tak szybko, ja kto tylko mozliwe!
> 
> 

 

Proponowałbym zacząć od powyższej linijki  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> podbieranie łatek z emission, viper (i Bóg wie jeszcze z czego) bez zgody ich autorów i w dodatku jeszcze przed oficjalnym opublikowaniem jest w mojej opinii świństwem

 

Noo nie wiem czy mozna to nazwac swinstwem...

Wiekszosc lat mozna znalec np. na LKLM...

Sa ogolnodostepne. Jaki z tego moral?

Wiele osob uzywa laty np. z patchseta -mm...

Po za tym pytalem vipernicusa o to czy moge uzyc jego skryptu z emission-sources i wyrazil na to zgode  :Wink: 

Tak wiec sorry martin.k ale jest to zwykle pomowienie z Twojej strony...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

@martin.k,

przecież to wszytsko na GPL  :Smile:  wypada tylko napisać kto co i skąd  :Very Happy: 

@morpheouss,

z drugiej strony mogłeś pogadać z "ludźmi od patchsetów kerneli" i od razu nie byłoby żadnych tego typo stwierdzeń :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> @martin.k,
> 
> przecież to wszytsko na GPL  wypada tylko napisać kto co i skąd 
> 
> @morpheouss,
> ...

 

czytaj posta wyzej  :Wink: 

Po za tym nie sadze, aby tworca latek z -mm byl osiagalny, tym bardziej ze wiekszosc z nich jest dostepna na LKLM...

BTW: Uaktualnilem do -morph5

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   @martin.k,
> 
> przecież to wszytsko na GPL  wypada tylko napisać kto co i skąd 
> 
> @morpheouss,
> ...

 

pff osiagalny... wszyscy mają swoje maile  :Smile:  przypuszczam ze jakbys ładnie napisał do Linusa też by ci odpowiedział, podonie jak Colivas czy Morton.

Zasze mógłbyś sie wpisać na jakąś liste dyskusyjna/mailową :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *vipernicus wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> Can i include emission-tuneable into morph-sources ? 
> 
> Sure, how about since morph-sources is already a registered project by yardbird, you rerelease it as -viper?  I wouldn't mind if you wanted to work on a few versions with me.  Seems kinda weird that moments before i release the latest version, you release something nearly identical, and using my own patches at that.

 

Tak wiec sorry, ale kto tu jest bardziej nie fair?

Z jednej strony pytam czy moge i mam na to zgode! Z drugiej natomiast chce on abym "przechrzcil" patchseta z -morph na -viper...  :Rolling Eyes:  Czyli co mam powiedziec? Nasiedzialem sie nad tym troche, ponakladalem laty, zmodyfikowalem je tak by nie tylko sie nakladaly ale tak by sie kompilowaly i dzialaly... A on chce odrazu gotowe? I to jeszcze napuszcza na mnie innych forumowiczow! Uwazacie to za fair!?  :Confused:  Ze juz nie wspomne o tym, ze nie moze mi zarzucic ze uzywam jego lat! Sa one wolnodostepne, publikowane na zasadach licencji GPL! Zreszta on ich nie stworzyl! Jedyna jego lata jest emission-tuneables! I mam zgode na jej wykorzystanie! A moze chodzi mu o to, ze patchset zawiera podobne laty co jego poprzednia wersja? Noo sorry, ale tego mysle tez nie moze mi zarzucic z 2 prostych powodow:

* nie jest to wierna kopia jego patchseta!

* czesc lat dodalem na zyczenie innych forumowiczow

Po za tym idee i zasady nie podlegaja licencjonowaniu!

Vipernicus uwazany jest za tworce b. dobrego patchseta... Szkoda ze tak dlugo schodza mu nad nim prace... A przeciez nie tworzy on zadnych lat (poza emission-tuneables) a tylko naklada juz istniejace  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nie rozumiem juz o co Mu chodzi... moze boi sie konkurencji?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

Bo jakby nie patrzec szybciej uporalem sie z patchsetem mimo iz mam w tym mniejsze doswiadczenie...

----------

## Poe

uważam, że troche za bardzo naciskacie na Morpheoussa. nie wykradł komuś kodu i nie wkorzystał go w swoich soucesach, ani nie skopiował wiernie kodu innych jajek nazywając je swoimi, tylko zapatchował jądro (GPL) używając do tego ogolnodostępnych łatek z innych patchsetów. no i jezeli nie jest nigdze nie jest napisane, ze nie wolno uzywac tych patchow w swoich patchsetach, to wtedy nie bylyby ogolno udostępniane na www i innych.

----------

## martin.k

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Noo nie wiem czy mozna to nazwac swinstwem...
> 
> Wiekszosc lat mozna znalec np. na LKLM...
> 
> Sa ogolnodostepne. Jaki z tego moral?
> ...

 

1) Ten skrypt to spreparował Nesl247, a nie vipernicus... Mniejsza o to...

2) Zgadzam się... To jest kod na GPL-u i jest dostępny na lkml-u - więc weź go z lkml-a, a jeśli bierzesz z folderów vipera, czy też kogoś innego, to przyzwoitość wymaga choćby wspomnieć kogoś, kto się narobił przy nim.

Bo jak by to było, gdybym zassał cały -mm i wywalił z niego reiser4, a potem nazwał martink-sources ??? He ???

3) A co do nazwy morph-sources, to nadal uważam, że nie było to dobre rozwiązanie - a wystarczyła chwila w googlach i sprawa załatwiona. Jak już tak obstajesz przy morph-sources, to skontaktuj się z yardbird_ i przejmij maintaining. Sam kiedyś też preparowałem cośtam-sources i nawet przez myśl mi nie przyszło nazwać te wypociny nitro-sources, vivid-sources, czy też love-sources - choć już od dawna o nich nie słychać. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363507-highlight-fxsources.html <- zwłaszcza ostatni post   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Smile:  A jednak można być fair...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-362078.html

4) Nikogo nie pomawiam i nie mam zamiaru pomawiać. Tylko wyrażam swą opinię i zwracam delikatnie uwagę...

5) Im więcej patchsetów, im większy obieg kodu, tym lepiej dla linuksa - ale bądźmy fair wobec innych hakerów,

6) Zmień nazwę i ugrzecznij współpracę z resztą patchmakerów, tylko na tym zyskasz. Sam się podepnę do testowania i pewno jeszcze ileś tam dziesiąt userów z Unsupported.

Ot moje dwanaście groszy  :Smile: 

Koniec flamów   :Exclamation: 

Make patchsets not flames   :Razz: 

----------

## M-Z

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> A działa to z Truecryptem? Bo z tego co wiem jądra z patchsetem CK gryzą się z Truecryptem.

 

Sam odpowiem na swoje pytanie. Nadal się gryzie, tzn. nadal występuje ten: 

http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?t=4445 problem.

Wielka szkoda, dobrze wspominam reaktywność emission-sources; szkoda że nie mogę z niej korzystać...

----------

## martin.k

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> A działa to z Truecryptem? Bo z tego co wiem jądra z patchsetem CK gryzą się z Truecryptem.

 

ArchLinux rulezzz  :Smile: 

http://cvs.archlinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/system/truecrypt-ck/truecrypt-2.6.19.patch?cvsroot=Extra&only_with_tag=CURRENT

----------

## M-Z

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   A działa to z Truecryptem? Bo z tego co wiem jądra z patchsetem CK gryzą się z Truecryptem. 
> 
> ArchLinux rulezzz 
> 
> http://cvs.archlinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/system/truecrypt-ck/truecrypt-2.6.19.patch?cvsroot=Extra&only_with_tag=CURRENT

 

Mówisz, że ten patch załatwia sprawę?

Morpheus - do dzieła, zaaplikuj ten patch.   :Laughing: 

EDIT: Sorry, przyjrzałem się temu patchowi i widzę, że to patch do truecrypta... Zaraz spróbuję go zaaplikować... Hehe, chyba się pospieszyłem - ten patch juz jest...Last edited by M-Z on Thu Dec 14, 2006 11:05 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## martin.k

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Mówisz, że ten patch załatwia sprawę?
> 
> Morpheus - do dzieła, zaaplikuj ten patch.  

 

Nie wiem, czy załatwia sprawę ale jest w patchach do truecrypt-ck (pod jądro 2.6.19-ck) w Archu. Więc chyba powinien działać.

Nie testowałem.

A patch nie jest do aplikowania na jądro, tylko na truecrytpa http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads/truecrypt-4.2a-source-code.tar.gz

----------

## Belliash

nowa wersja: -morph6  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Patch no. 36 powinien utworzyć w include/linux/config.h -> jednak nie widzę tam takiego pliku, i wobec tego - x11-drm nie kompiluje się ...

----------

## kneczaj

testowałem ten patchset (wersję morph-4), ale nie działały mi na nim programy ld10k1 i lo10k1 z pakietu alsa-tools (wywalało jakiś błąd dotyczący glibc), więc powróciłem do poprzedniego kernela.

----------

## Belliash

Updated to -morph7  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

zaktualizowany do -morph9  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

morph10 gotowy do uzycia  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> morph10 gotowy do uzycia 

 

Chyba nie do końca, chciałem zainstalować i wywaliło mi error:

```

...

 * Applying 040-sata_nv-adma-ncq-support-for-nforce4-v7.patch (-p0+) ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying 041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch (-p0+) ...                      [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/temp/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called kernel-2_src_unpack

  kernel-2.eclass, line 1006:   Called unipatch '

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/000-update-to-2.6.19.2.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/001-genpatches-rollup.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/002-ck-patches-rollup.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/003-update-to-ck2.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/004-patch-ccache-alpha.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/005-sleazy-fpu.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/006-unionfs-latest.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/007-realtime-lsm.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/008-cpu-support-rollup.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/009-ahci-ati-sb600-sata-support-for-various-modes.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/010-ata-piix-ide-mode-sata-patch-for-intel-ich9.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/011-fix-reiserfs-bad-path-release-panic.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/012-unplug-can-sleep.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/013-fix-mtrr-code.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/014-cpu-detect-extraction.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/015-emission-tuneables.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/016-usb-hid-interval-pooling.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/017-linux-phc.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/018-reiser4.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/019-suspend2.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/020-sony-acpi-support.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/021-sony-acpi-resume-fix.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/022-build-fix.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/023-vesafb-tng-fixes.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/024-swsusp2-missing-include.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/025-timer-864hz.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/026-daconfig.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/027-preempt.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/028-adaptive-readahead.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/029-pktcdvd-make-procfs-interface-optional.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/030-pktcdvd-reusability-of-procfs-functions.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/031-edac-new-opteron-athlon64-memory-controller-driver.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/032-natural-4000-keyboard-support.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/033-acpi-dsdt.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/034-fuse-2.6.1.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/035-genetic-anticipatory.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/036-cflags-hacking.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/037-ide-delay.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/038-ipw3945-1.1.2.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/039-unionfs-build-fix.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/040-sata_nv-adma-ncq-support-for-nforce4-v7.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/042-powernow-k7-manual.patch

            /home/portage/my/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/043-beholder507.patch'

  kernel-2.eclass, line 850:   Called die

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

i dołączam /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/temp/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.err:

```

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p0 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/work/patches/000042/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

=======================================================

patching file arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig

Hunk #1 FAILED at 76.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig.rej

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p1 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/work/patches/000042/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig       2006-02-11 01:23:38.000000000 +0100

|+++ arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig.new   2006-02-11 01:22:55.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p2 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/work/patches/000042/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig       2006-02-11 01:23:38.000000000 +0100

|+++ arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig.new   2006-02-11 01:22:55.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p3 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/work/patches/000042/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig       2006-02-11 01:23:38.000000000 +0100

|+++ arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig.new   2006-02-11 01:22:55.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p4 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/morph-sources-2.6.19_p10/work/patches/000042/041-powernow-k7-kconfig.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig       2006-02-11 01:23:38.000000000 +0100

|+++ arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/Kconfig.new   2006-02-11 01:22:55.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored
```

Chyba trzeba coś poprawić  :Wink: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!!

----------

## Belliash

@kneczaj: Sprobuj nowej wersji!

A tak w ogole, to: 2.6.20-morph1 IS OUT!  :Very Happy: 

Wiecej: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537951.html

----------

## wodzik

u mnie co prawda nowe stery nvidi sie ladnie skompilowaly, ale za to przy starcie sypie beledami gdzies po mountowaniu / jak jest checking roof filesystem. dalej sys juz sie nie uruchamiai chce haslo roota. konfiguracja jajka prawie domyslna, poza tym, ze jako typ procka amd i do tego pare rzeczy wlaczonych do obslugi mojej dzwiekowki i tunera.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> u mnie co prawda nowe stery nvidi sie ladnie skompilowaly, ale za to przy starcie sypie beledami gdzies po mountowaniu / jak jest checking roof filesystem. dalej sys juz sie nie uruchamiai chce haslo roota. konfiguracja jajka prawie domyslna, poza tym, ze jako typ procka amd i do tego pare rzeczy wlaczonych do obslugi mojej dzwiekowki i tunera.

 

ext3?

----------

## wodzik

dokladnie. zaraz poszukam miejsc gdzie moge wystawic dmesg, bo duzo tego.

http://wklej.org/id/0ceac746d8

mniej wiecej tak to wyglada.  <6>EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal to sie  pojawja po przemountowaniu partycji glownej z opcjami remount,rw.

----------

## szolek

Nie kompiluje mi się ati-drivers-8.33.6. Jąderko też nie chciało się załadować. Moze moja wina. Czy ktoś tego używa pod amd64.

----------

## n0rbi666

O, a myślałem że tylko u mnie sypie błędami na pół ekranu, przy fsck.ext2 (bo tylko ext2 mam - na /boot)

Jeszcze z błędów zauważyłem, że nie chce ładować radeon.ko (moduł przkompilowałem oczywiście) - jednak na razie więcej powiedzieć nie mogę, bo nie zabootował się  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Juz niedlugo mozecie spodziewac sie 2 wersji patchsetu dla 2.6.20  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Postawiłem, skompilowałem zabootowało się, choć mi oops'a wywala przy starcie... Coś ze swapon... Muszę poszukać gdzie składuje logi z bootowania to zamieszczę.

Generalnie przez noc pracowałem na morphach i wydaje się stabilne. Jedyny mankament, to że hddtemp nie chce mi sczytywać temperatury z SATAnów

```
art@zeratul ~ $ hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ATA ST3160811AS: S.M.A.R.T. not available

art@zeratul ~ $
```

I coby się nie rozdrabniać, dorzucę jeszcze swoją propozycję patcha do atop. Na stronce domowej jest do 2.6.18-3 ale u mnie nałożył się bez żadnych problemów i atop działa jak powinien  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

tez mialem problem ze swapem...

i wielu ludzi skarzy sie na prace ext2/3...

o ile swapa moge sam wyeliminowac o tyle nie posiadam ani ext2 ani ext3, dlatego opieram sie na Waszych testach  :Wink: 

Co do atopa... Daj linka do latki, albo podeslij mi mailem to dolacze  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

http://www.atcomputing.nl/Tools/atop stronka domowa, a sam pliczek http://www.atconsultancy.nl/atop/packages/atoppatch-kernel-2.6.18.tar.gz  :Smile: 

PS. kiedy będzie to niedługo ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kneczaj

u mnie identycznie, na sprawdzaniu partycji ext2 (/boot) ładowanie systemu staje i chce hasło roota (returned signal 11, czy jakoś tak), a jak wyłączę sprawdzanie tej partycji w fstab to wywala jakieś błędy dot swapa i jeszcze, że nie ma modułu nat (nie ma nawet pozycji do włączenia go w menuconfig), ale wtedy system się  ładuje i można się zalogować.

----------

## Belliash

Co do Swapa problemem byl chyba ccache...

W -morph2 niebedzie tej latki.

W dalszym ciagu nie wiem jednak co z ex2 / ext3 gdyz nie posiadam takich FSow na dysku...

Patchset jest prawie gotowy.

Sprawdze tylko czy wszystkie laty sie dobrze nakladaja, dodam atopa i wydaje  :Wink: 

Jako iz chwilowo instaluje Gentoo 64-bit (z ktorego zrezygnowalem na rzecz 32-bitow ze wzgledu na to iz aplikacje 32-bit brzydko wygladaly  :Wink:  ) nie jestem w stanie sprawdzic czy sie kompiluje, bootuje, dziala stabilnie...

A teraz znalazlem sposob (emul-linux-x86-qtcurve) by wymusic na nich zmiane wygladu i moge spokojnie powrocic na 64-bity.

Bawcie sie dobrze, jest w Overlay'u  :Wink: 

P.S. Nie testowalem go jeszcze...

----------

## wodzik

co do testowania, mozesz sobie zainstaloawc qemu i tam testowac dzialanie jajka. zeby czasu nie marnowac to nie musi byc gentoo nawet. nie jestem pewien, ale chyba idzie na nim emulowac sporo roznych architektur. a i z fsami by nie bylo problemu, bo mozna sobie stworzyc kilka obrazow dysu po 50Mb i na niech porobic potrzebne fsy.

----------

## Belliash

wiesz ze nie glupie...

z tym ze preferuje vmware  :Wink: 

Ale zrobie tak, jak posadze systemik  :Very Happy: 

Poki co, musimy se jakos poradzic...

Ja mam nadzieje ze lata ccache wprowadza wszystkie te bledy  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

zaproponowałem właśnie qemu, bo obsługuje różne  architektury:

```
wodzik@BoLs ~ $ qemu

qemu                qemu-mips           qemu-system-ppc

qemu-arm            qemu-ppc            qemu-system-sparc

qemu-armeb          qemu-start          qemu-system-x86_64

qemu-i386           qemu-system-arm     

qemu-img            qemu-system-mips    

```

i w dodatku łatwo dodawać mu nowe obrazy. w vmware nie wiem czy jest możliwa obsługa 2 i więcej obrazów dysków. Poza tym vmware jakoś mi nie leży ;] a teraz skoro testujesz jajko 2.6.20 możesz używać KVM ;]

może taki mały ot. ale przy okazji KVM mi się przypomniało. wie ktoś może jak tego używać z qemu? czy wystarczy odpalić qemu przy załadowanym module i sam sobie poradzi, tak jak jest z kqemu?

----------

## Belliash

w vmware moge spokojnie miec kilka dyskow, moge je dzielic na partycje, ...

moge tam trzymac zarowno 32 jak i 64-bitowe systemy

i jak sam napisales moge miec rozne FS'y na roznych partycjach  :Wink: 

A -morph2 jeszcze nie testuje, ale niedlugo bede je sadzal...

Nic jednak nie stoi na przeszkodzie by inni tez sprobowali  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

niestety modul nvdi dalej sie nie kompiluje.

----------

## Belliash

moge to zalatwic lata na kernela, ale wolalbym tego nie robic.

Na vanilli tez ponoc sie nie naklada, a jednak wielu osobom dziala...

Wiele osob donosi, iz dziala im bez zarzutu.

Nie moze byc to zatem wina kernel...

Problemu nalezy doszukiwac sie w sterownikach...

----------

## wodzik

ale w poprzedniej wersji, skompilowalo sie bez problemu, za sprawa tej wlasnie laty jak mniemam? mozesz mi zapodac namiary na ta latke, to bym ja sobie sam zaaplikowal.

----------

## Belliash

a moze jest to zalezne od konfigu kernela?

nie wiem jeszcze dokladnie... ale postaram sie dowiedziec  :Wink: 

latka: http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/2.6.20/003-nvidia-build-fix.patch?revision=28&pathrev=41

----------

## wodzik

latka działa. ustawiłem kernela nie zmieniałem, a nvidia się ładnie skompilowała. ale niestety dalej są błędy przy ext3. chyba zorbie tak, ze nałożę łatkę na jajko gentoo i poczekam, aż  będę mogl używać twojego patchsetu

----------

## Belliash

a przy bootowaniu dalej bura o swapa?   :Confused: 

i jak nie uzywasz, to mozesz jeszcze sprobowac usunac latki z kernela (reverse):

* 004-unionfs-latest.patch

* 026-reiserfs.patch

i zobaczyc czy to pomoze, gdy one ingeruja co nieco w FS'y (inode, magic, ...) moze cos kopia z ext2 / ext3...

Z gory dzieki za testy!

A powracajac do nvidia-drivers...

9742 skompilowaly sie bez najmniejszych problemow na 2.6.20-morph2  :Smile: 

I nie patchowalem jajka...

A konfig mam ten sam co na 2.6.20-morph1 i tam nie dzialalo.

Wynika z tego iz nie jest to zalezne od konfigu, tylko od nvidia-drivers.

Sprobuj zrobic synca i powinno byc OK  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Swap już działa, z nV nie miałem od początku żadnych problemów, hddtemp dalej nie działa  :Very Happy: 

Btw, macie gdzieś jakieś opisy czy porównanie scheulderów cpu ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

czyli tak jak mowilem...ccache byl temu winien.

A co do ext2/ext3 to podejrzewam UnionFSa... ale glowy nie dam. Poki co mozecie co najwyzej sprobowac usunacte latke...

nVidia dziala (pomaga ponoc lata: NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch)

w razie gdyby jednak nie dzialalo, mozna oczywiscie uzyc mojej latki... sam jej uzywalem i nie stwierdzilem zadnych nieprawidlowosci

Co do hddtempa to sie nie wypowiem.

Moze trzeba poczekac, az ukaze sie jakas latka na niego? Czy o korzysta z sensorow kernelowych? Moze cos sie zimenilo w 2.6.20? MOzemy jedynie gdybac...

Porownania schedulerow nie mam, ale wybralem Nicksched i zobacze jak bedzie sie spisywac  :Wink: 

W razie czego wroce do Staircase...

Ide zabootowac dziada... zobaczymy czy cos go boli  :Very Happy: 

* Na ReiserFS v3.6 zapieprza az milo (poki co)...

A korzystjac z okazji chcialbymjeszcze spytac co Was kieruje do uzywania ext3? Rozumiem ze as jakies tricki tuningujace ten FS, ale ... Noo wlasnie. Kiedys sie skusilem, stuningowalem, swiezytka, czysciutka partycja. Chcialem na nim posadzic Gentoo i przyznam szczerze ze sie rozczarowalem. Nie moglem sie doczekac zanim skonczy. Az postanowilem sprawdzic ile mu to zajmuje i porownac... W tym celu musialem powrocic do ReiserFS. Stage1 z tarballa rozpakowywal o ponad 10 sekund dluzej na.............ext3! Zastanawiam sie zaem Co Wami kieruje, ze uzywacie wlasnie ext3?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wodzik

właśnie się skapnąłem, że przy kopiowaniu twojego jajka zrobiłem literówkę i sys startował z wcześniejszej wersji jajka. potem spróbuję czy działa dobrze.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> właśnie się skapnąłem, że przy kopiowaniu twojego jajka zrobiłem literówkę i sys startował z wcześniejszej wersji jajka. potem spróbuję czy działa dobrze.

 

Bede wdzieczny za tescik  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

Problemy z ext zniknęły, nvidia kompiluje się, a co do hdtemp - to chyba faktycznie trzeba poczekać - na gentoowej 20-tce też nie działa.

----------

## Belliash

Dzieki!

----------

## wuja

Eh, cos nie tak. 

Zasugerowalem się ksensors - w nim mi przestal działac pomiar temp dysku, tak więc to chyba cos mi sie porąbalo z lm_sensors.

hddtemp dziala z palca.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

milo mi to slyszec  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wuja

No to, żeby nie było tak różowo z tym ext.

 *Quote:*   

> A korzystjac z okazji chcialbymjeszcze spytac co Was kieruje do uzywania ext3?

 

System mam na reiserfs a partycja z /boot jest "od zawsze" na ext2 i z lenistwa/braku motywacji/braku problemów nigdy tego nie ruszałem. 

Ale do rzeczy. Skoro system ryszył na nowym jajku, to chcialem zrobić porządek w grubie i /boot

```
KQ ~ # mount /dev/hda2 /boot

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
```

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda2   /boot       ext2   noauto,noatime   1 1

.
```

no i żeby nie było watpliwości

```
KQ ~ # uname -r

2.6.20-morph2KQ
```

Hmmm.... kernel wystartował, system na nim działa a on nie rozpoznaje systemu partycji, na której jest umieszczony?

Cos banalnego przeoczyłem?

/edit/

Sam sobie odpowiem. Robiłem oldconfig i później parę poprawek w config, ale nawet na wyciagnięcie ręki nie zbliżalem się do filesystemów. A skoro mi system wystartował to nie sprawdziłem, że jakies chochliki mi zrobiły psikusa

```
# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set
```

Sorry za zamieszanie.

Ale z drugiej strony to jak to jest. Mozna wystartować jajko z systemu plków, które on nie obsługuje?

----------

## Belliash

@wuja:

Zabootowalem tego kernela i zrobilem tak:

1) dd if=/dev/zero of=/image

2) modprobe loop

3) modprobe ext2

4) losetup /dev/loop2 /image

5) mkfs.ext2 /dev/loop2

6) mount /dev/loop2 /mnt/temp

i chyba musze Ci wspolczuc... bo u mnie dziala ;]

i jak widzisz nawet nie musialem podawac do mounta systemu plikow (-t ext2)

Podobnie dziala dla ext3

Nie wiem czy to robi roznice, choc nie powinno, ale ja mam ext2 i ext3 skompilowane jako moduly  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Eh, cos nie tak. 
> 
> Zasugerowalem się ksensors - w nim mi przestal działac pomiar temp dysku, tak więc to chyba cos mi sie porąbalo z lm_sensors.
> 
> hddtemp dziala z palca.  

 

Masz SMART'a włączonego w biosie ? Czy gdzieś z poziomu Linuksa ?

```
art@zeratul ~ $ hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ATA ST3160811AS: S.M.A.R.T. not available

art@zeratul ~ $

```

----------

## Belliash

Ja mam SMARTa wlaczonego w BIOSie, pozniej sprawdze czy dziala hddtemp i dam znac  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Masz SMART'a włączonego w biosie ? Czy gdzieś z poziomu Linuksa ?
> 
> 

 SMART jest włączony w BIOSie

```
KQ ~ # hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: ST380011A: 37°C
```

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze bo ja mam cały czas wyłączone ale na 2.6.17-r5 hddtemp działał   :Confused: 

----------

## n0rbi666

A ja musze pochwalić - morph2 działa u mnie bez problemu, ext2, blabla wszystko ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze a mnie od wczoraj zaczęły nawiedzać dziwne zawiechy.... Pierwsza opcja, że mi FF freezuje dość często, gęsto, druga opcja zawiecha całego kompa -> gaśnie monitor, nie odpowiada na klawiature ani ping/ssh no i co ciekawe caps- i scroll- lock migają   :Confused: 

Wróciłem na 2.6.17-r5 i kolejną godzinę działa bezproblemowo....

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  ciekawe caps- i scroll- lock migają   

  Tzn cały czas migają wszystkie 3 diody na klawiaturze ? 

Jak tak - to kernel panic jest.

----------

## Yatmai

2 migały, bez num-lock'a :/ a jeśli nawet to kernel panic to co z nim moge zrobić ? (w ramkę bym sobie oprawił, bo to mój pierwszy  :Very Happy: )

----------

## n0rbi666

Za wcześnie pochwaliłem  :Sad: 

Przed chwilą miałem hard-locka - ale nie wiem czy ledy migały, bo u mnie w ogóle nie działają (taki xorg-server z gita;) )

Stało się to przy emergowaniu sun-jre-bin ... 

I w ogóle mam jakieś jazdy z md5sum sun-jdk, ale to raczej nie wina kernela  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

moze macie wlaczone RCU Preemptable?

Zauwazcie ze od zcasow 2.6.19 ludzie maja wiecej problemow z samym kernelem.

Zwazcie tez na fakt, iz nie ma jeszcze ani latek -ck ani -mm dla 2.6.20  :Sad: 

Cos w tym musi byc....

Znalazlem jeszcze takie cos: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166512

A -morph2 zawiera latki z gentoo-sources...

Moze warto sledzic tego buga  :Cool: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Nie - Preemptible RCU powodowało u mnie podczas kompilacji - zapchanie ramu i swapa całego, i to na każdym patchsecie 2.6.19 ...

I właśnie jadę na gentoo-sources, i nie zauważyłem nic podejrzanego - jak na razie ...

----------

## nbvcxz

próbowałem 2.6.20-morph1 i poza kilkoma problemami z kompilacją miałem hard-locka na etapie startu kernela ( po wykryciu input device - wyłączenie RCU lub swap preemptable lub suspend2 nic nie zmieniało) ściągnąłem wersję z overlay'a -morph2 -> kompiluje sie idziała bez najmniejszych problemów

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Nie - Preemptible RCU powodowało u mnie podczas kompilacji - zapchanie ramu i swapa całego, i to na każdym patchsecie 2.6.19 ...
> 
> I właśnie jadę na gentoo-sources, i nie zauważyłem nic podejrzanego - jak na razie ...

 

ten sam konfig?

Moze w -morph2 miales wlaczone cos czego nie ma w gentoo-sources?

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> próbowałem 2.6.20-morph1 i poza kilkoma problemami z kompilacją miałem hard-locka na etapie startu kernela ( po wykryciu input device - wyłączenie RCU lub swap preemptable lub suspend2 nic nie zmieniało) ściągnąłem wersję z overlay'a -morph2 -> kompiluje sie idziała bez najmniejszych problemów

 

W -morph1 nie bylo opcji RCU Preemptable. Zostala dodana w -morph2  :Wink: 

Ale ciesze sie ze dziala!

Zobaczymy jak sie ustosunkuja do tego buga deweloparzy  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ten sam konfig?

  Tak, ten sam - ale w pewnym momencie wkurzyłem się, i zrobiłem cały konfig od nowa - bez rezultatu, dalej to samo się działo. Dopiero metodą prób i błędów doszedłem do tego, że winowajcą jest Preemptible RCU.

 *Quote:*   

> Moze w -morph2 miales wlaczone cos czego nie ma w gentoo-sources?

  Hm, na pewno będzie to suspend2, 

reiser4 (ale nie używam go), ADAPTIVE_READAHEAD, no i schedulery CPU - chyba miałem staircase  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   ten sam konfig?  Tak, ten sam - ale w pewnym momencie wkurzyłem się, i zrobiłem cały konfig od nowa - bez rezultatu, dalej to samo się działo. Dopiero metodą prób i błędów doszedłem do tego, że winowajcą jest Preemptible RCU.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Moze w -morph2 miales wlaczone cos czego nie ma w gentoo-sources?  Hm, na pewno będzie to suspend2, 
> 
> reiser4 (ale nie używam go), ADAPTIVE_READAHEAD, no i schedulery CPU - chyba miałem staircase 

 

a ja od czasu -morph2 uzywam nicksched  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze nie kumam tego kompa... Posypał mi się morph2, potem sypnął się też 2.6.17-r5 z którym nie miałem problemów, na koniec posypał mi się win2k gdy chciałem sobie wypalić iso żeby zainstalować jakiegoś innego linucha....

Pełen desperacji bo sprzęt względnie nowy, a większość podzespołów jeszcze na gwarancji wyciągnąłem go z wnęki w biurku, dmuchnąłem w radiator bo się zakurzył mocno, pogłaskałem i kurczaq znów działa...

Już nie wiem czy moje ostatni zawiechy na morph2 to była wina softu czy sprzętu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Kurcze nie kumam tego kompa... Posypał mi się morph2, potem sypnął się też 2.6.17-r5 z którym nie miałem problemów, na koniec posypał mi się win2k gdy chciałem sobie wypalić iso żeby zainstalować jakiegoś innego linucha....
> 
> Pełen desperacji bo sprzęt względnie nowy, a większość podzespołów jeszcze na gwarancji wyciągnąłem go z wnęki w biurku, dmuchnąłem w radiator bo się zakurzył mocno, pogłaskałem i kurczaq znów działa...
> 
> Już nie wiem czy moje ostatni zawiechy na morph2 to była wina softu czy sprzętu 

 

Jak nie sprobujesz to sie nie dowiemy  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Coś jednak z tym morphem jest, FF mi przestaje odpowiadać i nie mogę zabić procesu...

----------

## wuja

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Coś jednak z tym morphem jest, FF mi przestaje odpowiadać i nie mogę zabić procesu...

 

Chyba masz rację, coś jest nie tak. Mi wczoraj stanęło eix-sync, pomyślałem - przypadek, zatrzymałem Ctrl+c i po wznowieniu poszło normalnym trybem. Niestety pózniej emergowałem parę pakietów i na 14 (z 19) stanęło na etapie configure i też nie mogłem zabic dziada - dopiero po restarcie poszło.

Dzisiaj uruchomiłem znowu eix-sync - po 15 minutach wygląda jakby spał. Ctrl+c i ponowiłem - po 3 sekundach efekt:

```
KQ local # eix-sync

 * Removing old portage-cache in /var/cache/edb/dep ...                      [ ok ]

 * Running emerge --sync ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous ...           [ ok ]

 * Running update-eix ...                                                    [ ok ]

Diffing databases (11737 - 11741 packages)

.

.
```

Nigdy nic takiego mnie nie spotkało. Może przyczyna leży gdzieś indziej?

----------

## Belliash

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   Coś jednak z tym morphem jest, FF mi przestaje odpowiadać i nie mogę zabić procesu... 
> 
> Chyba masz rację, coś jest nie tak. Mi wczoraj stanęło eix-sync, pomyślałem - przypadek, zatrzymałem Ctrl+c i po wznowieniu poszło normalnym trybem. Niestety pózniej emergowałem parę pakietów i na 14 (z 19) stanęło na etapie configure i też nie mogłem zabic dziada - dopiero po restarcie poszło.
> 
> Dzisiaj uruchomiłem znowu eix-sync - po 15 minutach wygląda jakby spał. Ctrl+c i ponowiłem - po 3 sekundach efekt:
> ...

 

U mnie problem nie wystepuje.

Moze sprobujcie uzyc Nicksched zamiast Staircase?

Do tego mialem ustawione timeslice na 64 a teraz na -morph3 ustawilem testowo na 32. Ponoc im mniejsze tym lepsze interactivity. I poki co nie spotkalem zadnych problemow. Baa... Jak zawsze firefox mi sie mulil z berylem tak teraz dziala znosnie...

A tak w ogole to umiescilem -morph3 w overlayu!

Wlasnie go kompiluje i zobaczymy jak bangla...

Poki co spisuje sie ok na nicksched z timeslice ustawionym na 32  :Wink: 

Oczywiscie testuje amd64...

----------

## skazi

nie widze tam -morph3 w ogóle niema tam 2.6.20 żadnego patchsetu.

----------

## Belliash

 *skazi wrote:*   

> nie widze tam -morph3 w ogóle niema tam 2.6.20 żadnego patchsetu.

 

Moj blad. Przynaje sie bez bicia  :Very Happy: 

Sprobuj teraz  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

faktycznie już jest zaraz go wypróbuje  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

czekamy na relacje  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

Nie mogę tego jajka skompilować z viper3 mam to samo.

```
SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86_64

  UPD     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:60,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:8:

include/linux/jiffies.h:18:5: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:20:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:22:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:24:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:26:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:28:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:30:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:33:3: error: #error You lose.

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:31: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:225:46: warning: "SHIFT_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:269:5: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:269:44: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:269:46: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:271:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:60,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:8:

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_to_msecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:274: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:274: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/jiffies.h:274: error: for each function it appears in.)

include/linux/jiffies.h:280:5: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:280:44: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:280:46: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:282:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_to_usecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:285: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:293:5: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:293:44: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:293:46: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:295:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'msecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:298: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:306:5: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:306:44: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:306:46: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:308:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'usecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:311: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'timespec_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:330: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:332: error: 'SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_to_timespec':

include/linux/jiffies.h:349: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'timeval_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:371: error: 'SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:371: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_to_timeval':

include/linux/jiffies.h:387: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:400:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:401: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:411:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'clock_t_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:412: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined

include/linux/jiffies.h:431:6: error: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function 'jiffies_64_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:432: error: 'CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Błąd 1

make: *** [prepare0] Błąd 2

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-beyond2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-beyond2 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Feb 2007 13:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/local/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/gfn-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl pam pcre perl plugins png pppd python quicktime rar readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wma xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pomocy.

----------

## Belliash

Musisz iec cos nie tak w konfigu...

----------

## skazi

Faktycznie coś było nie tak z konfigiem może dlatego że był wzięty z 2.6.19. Zakomentowalem CONFIG_HZ i poszło.  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Skompilowałem, zabootowałem i działam - jak wystąpią jakieś dziwne problemy, to zaalarmuje  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

```
 uname -a

Linux gentoo.local 2.6.20-morph3 #1 Sun Feb 18 16:50:25 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Działa  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, przez problemy z FF przespałem premierę morph3... Zaraz je dorwę  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Jezeli nie ma zadnych problemow ze stabilnoscia, tzn ze problem sprawialy latki gentoo... bo je min uaktualnilem  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

No ja od wczoraj śmigam na morph3 - wczoraj jakieś 6h uptime, zero problemów, dzisiaj dorywczo byłem przy kompie - i działa no problem  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

Od wczoraj morph3 śmiga i działa (bez poprzednich błędów)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

http://www.stardust.webpages.pl/ltg/files/handbook/handbook-pl-0.1.pdf

moze sie przydac testerom ;]

----------

## kneczaj

U mnie morph3 nie chce współpracować ze splashem podczas hibernacji.

Gdy włączam hibernację pojawia się splash z napisem "Preparing to suspend".

Następne komunikaty są już pisane szarą czcionką konsolową na czarnym tle w lewym górnym rogu ekranu z tym, że czarne tło jest tylko pod tekstem, a dookoła dalej widać splash z napisem "Preparing to suspend"

Wina na 100% kernela, bo na 2.6.19-morph10 splash działa bez zarzutu.

Mógłbyś to jakoś naprawić?

----------

## Belliash

a moze wina konfigu kernela?

a moze wina suspend2 dla 2.6.20?

skad wiesz ze na 100% wina patchsetu?  :Rolling Eyes: 

w weekend postaram sie wydac 2.6.20-morph4 oparte o 2.6.20.1  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

SMART'a dalej nie mam. To będzie wina 2.6.20,  albo morpha, bo na 2.6.17 działa, a nic nie zmieniam w biosie tylko przełączam jajka  :Smile: 

A poza tym kolejny dzień stabilnie. Żadnych segfaultów, ani oopsów. Okazało się, że pamięci mam za bardzo podkręcone i stąd się to sypało. Nie wiem tylko czemu memtest wielokrotnie chodząc całą noc nic nie wykrył   :Confused: 

@Morpheouss  podziękowania na twe ręce  :Smile: 

----------

## magnum_pl

U mnie morph3 chodzi od kilku dni i jak na razie zero problemów.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kneczaj

u mnie chodzi od 2-3 tyg :]

Rozwiązałem mój problem z suspend2 i splashem. Trzeba zaktualizować suspend2-userui do wersji 0.7.0, która jest nie wiem z jakiego powodu hard-masked

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> u mnie chodzi od 2-3 tyg :]
> 
> Rozwiązałem mój problem z suspend2 i splashem. Trzeba zaktualizować suspend2-userui do wersji 0.7.0, która jest nie wiem z jakiego powodu hard-masked

 

a takis byl pewien ze to wina patchsetu  :Razz: 

hehe  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

OK, ... -morph4 trafil wlasnie do overlaya  :Wink: 

Jest to juz 2.6.20.1

Nie testowalem go co prawda ale nie powinno byc zadnych problemow...

----------

## DrunkenBear

Do jakiego overlaya? Bo na custom-kernels nie ma, albo jestem ślepy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Misiu nie pij tyle tylko looknij na pierwszego posta w topicu  :Razz: 

@Morpheouss digest do 022-suspend2.patch się nie zgadza....

```
zeratul ~ # emerge morph-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/morph-sources-2.6.20_p4 to /

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/layman/betacomp-overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/2.6.20/022-suspend2.patch

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 506615

!!! Expected: 506625

zeratul ~ #       
```

----------

## Belliash

@Art.root: Juz poprawilem. Przepraszam za problem  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

Hmmm....ale poprawiony ma tak:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 4) sys-kernel/morph-sources-2.6.20_p4 to /

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.20.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                        [ !! ]

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/2.6.20/1/022-suspend2.patch

```

2.6.20/1/ jest w manifeście w kilku miejscach, a błąd wielkości nadal występuje

```
!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/files/2.6.20/022-suspend2.patch

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 506615

!!! Expected: 506625

```

----------

## Belliash

To ja powiem inaczej...

Do odwaznych swiat nalezy  :Wink: 

i zachecam do testowania 2.6.20-morph5  :Razz: 

```
uname -a

Linux PECET 2.6.20-morph5 #1 Sun Mar 4 12:26:42 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> To ja powiem inaczej...
> 
> Do odwaznych swiat nalezy 
> 
> i zachecam do testowania 2.6.20-morph5 
> ...

 

No to testujemy

```
uname -a

Linux KQ 2.6.20-morph5 #1 Sun Mar 4 14:15:04 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

uname -a

Linux osgiliath 2.6.20-morph5 #1 PREEMPT Sun Mar 4 18:23:28 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Belliash

Jakies uwagi?  :Smile: 

P.S. Niedlugo bede testowal -morph6 ktory wzgledem morph5 bedzie zawieral kilka nowych latek majacych na celu poprawe bledow czy dodanie nowych funkcjonalnosci  :Wink: 

Sa to jednak laty ktore uzywam pierwszy raz i nie wiem jak kernel na nie zareaguje (zwlaszcza w takiej kombinacji). Wersja dla hard-core'owcow  :Wink: 

Mam andzieje ze bedzie dzialala rownie dobrze co -morph5 a moze nawet i lepiej!

EDITED: Jak dla mnie kompiluje sie, bootuje i dziala... nie wiem tylko jak z jego stabilnoscia ale chyba nie powinno byc problemow  :Wink: 

```
Linux PECET 2.6.20-morph6 #1 Mon Mar 5 16:30:04 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 :Exclamation:  Dla odwaznych: ebuild i latki dostepne sa w overlayu  :Wink: 

 :Exclamation:  Zachecam do testowania!

----------

## wodzik

czy ktos kto ma dzialajace jajko Morpheoussa (fajnie by bylo jak by bylo na athloniku) mogl by wystawic swoj konfig? bo mecze sie juz z tym kernelem od rana i tylko raz udalo mi sie skompilowac stery nvidi ;/, ale nieststy nie zapisalem sobie konfiga i po nastepnej poprawce bez wyraznego powodu juz sie nie kompiluje ;/. pozatym mam problemy z cdromem. przy probie mountowania pokazuje mi ze mount nie jest katalogiem, ale to raczej nie wina Morpheoussa, bo mam tak na wszystkich jajkach 2.6.20 ;/ gdzies na subforum mam o tym posta, ale na razie nie chce mi sie go odkopywac. dodam ze robilem juz dzis jajko nawet przez make oldconfig z konfigiem jajka 2.6.19, ktore dziala bardzo dobrze od jakiegos czasu i efekt dalej taki sam.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> czy ktos kto ma dzialajace jajko Morpheoussa (fajnie by bylo jak by bylo na athloniku) mogl by wystawic swoj konfig? bo mecze sie juz z tym kernelem od rana i tylko raz udalo mi sie skompilowac stery nvidi ;/, ale nieststy nie zapisalem sobie konfiga i po nastepnej poprawce bez wyraznego powodu juz sie nie kompiluje ;/. pozatym mam problemy z cdromem. przy probie mountowania pokazuje mi ze mount nie jest katalogiem, ale to raczej nie wina Morpheoussa, bo mam tak na wszystkich jajkach 2.6.20 ;/ gdzies na subforum mam o tym posta, ale na razie nie chce mi sie go odkopywac. dodam ze robilem juz dzis jajko nawet przez make oldconfig z konfigiem jajka 2.6.19, ktore dziala bardzo dobrze od jakiegos czasu i efekt dalej taki sam.

 

moze byc konfig od Athlon64 x86_64?

----------

## wodzik

w sumie to mam athlona 2500+ chcialem do athlona, bo jak ktos ma athlona i nvidie to musie miec raczej podobna konfiguracje sprzetowa. a konfig moze byc, pozmienia sie to i owo i powinno dzialac, tyle ze teraz juz probuje z morph-r5 ;]

--------------EDIT----------

oczywiscie mialem na mysli morph 6. taka literowka.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> w sumie to mam athlona 2500+ chcialem do athlona, bo jak ktos ma athlona i nvidie to musie miec raczej podobna konfiguracje sprzetowa. a konfig moze byc, pozmienia sie to i owo i powinno dzialac, tyle ze teraz juz probuje z morph-r5 ;]

 

to sprobuj od razu -morph6 a ja zaraz wkleje tu linka do mojego konfigu z morph6  :Wink: 

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/.config

prosze bardzo  :Wink: 

ja zastanawiam sie czy w nicksched nie zjechac na timeslice ponizej 32 np. na 16 albo 8  :Razz: 

i czy nie sprobowac preemptable RCU  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

na swierzo zainstalowanym kernelu stery sie instaluja (ofkors po ladnym skonfigurowaniu przez make menuconfig). potem kompilacja i na tym samym konfigu kompilacja sie wywala ;/. zrobilem binarke przed kompilacja jajka i zaraz zobacze jak dziala.

----------

## Belliash

ja zawsze robie tak:

* emerge nowa wersja

* kopiuje konfig z poprzedniej wersji

* make menuconfig zeby wylaczyc to co dodalem a mi nie potrzebne albo cos wlaczyc ew. poprstu by utworzyl nowy konfig dla nowej wersji bazujacy na starym  :Wink: 

* make

* make install

* make modules_install

* emerge nvidia-drivers

i kurka musi dzialac!  :Wink: 

a ze tak spytam...

co Ci te stery wywalaja i jakie konkretnie sa to sterowniki?

----------

## nbvcxz

no i mam zong przy morph-sources-2.6.20_p6

```

...

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

...

```

już myślałem, ż przekombinowałem coś z toolchainem (ale nic takiego nie robiłem) - więc restart z 2.6.20-morph2 i wszystko działa   :Question:   :Shocked: 

czy wiecie co może być powodem?

btw. config robiony z morph2 (przez make oldconfig) więc poza domyślnymi ustawieniami nowych składników wszystko jak w morph2

----------

## Belliash

a napisz co kompilowales, jakim GCC i jakie masz flagi?  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> w sumie to mam athlona 2500+ chcialem do athlona, bo jak ktos ma athlona i nvidie to musie miec raczej podobna konfiguracje sprzetowa. 

 Chiałeś Athlona2500+, to masz

Aha, jeszcze nie próbowany na morph6, na morph5 działa (u mnie of course)

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a napisz co kompilowales, jakim GCC i jakie masz flagi? 

 

```

Portage 2.1.2-r12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.0-alpha20070131/vanilla, glibc-2.5.90.20070214-r0, 2.6.20-morph2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-morph2 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.13.0_alpha12

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Feb 2007 16:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.20_alpha2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.8, 2.17.50.0.9, 2.17.50.0.11, 2.17.50.0.12

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-linear -frename-registers -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -fmerge-all-constants -combine -ffast-math -fweb -ftracer -mmmx -msse -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DNO_DEBUG"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-linear -frename-registers -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -fmerge-all-constants -combine -ffast-math -fweb -ftracer -mmmx -msse -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DNO_DEBUG -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-enforce-eh-specs -frepo -fno-rtti"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://194.117.143.72 http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=both"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-* --prune-empty-dirs"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain /usr/portage/local/layman/nouveau /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/main /usr/portage/local/portage-proaudio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip S3TC X aac acpi aiglx alsa ao artswrappersuid asf berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent bzip2 cairo cdr ck-plus cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga dio directfb dlloader dvd dvdr emboss encode extras fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glibc-omitfp glitz glx gmp gnutls graphviz gtk gzip hal hou hpn iconv imlib isdnlog ithreads jabber javascript jpeg kdehiddenvisibility lcms ldap libg++ libgda libsamplerate mad menubar midi mikmod mmx mng modplug mozilla mozsvg mp3 mpeg multislot musepack ncurses new-login nls no-old-linux nocardbus nomalloccheck nouveau nowin nptl nptlonly nvidia objc ogg opengl pam pango pcre pdf perl pic plugin png ppds pppd python qemu-fast qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection rogue sdl session sndfile sou sox speex spell spl sqlite sse sse-filters ssl svg svgz sysfs tcpd tga theora threads tiff tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vanilla vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xatrix xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vga vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK

```

ale błąd pojawia się na etapie "sprawdzania" środowiska - gdy jeszcze nie ma mowy o flagach - na początku podejrzewałem sandox i ccache - ale wyłączyłem i to nie to;

początkowo starałem się skompilować nvidia-drivers (przy wywrotce pomyślałem właśnie o sandbox), a następnie pierwszy lepszy do aktualizacji - padło na thunar i to z jego logu powyższy error

----------

## Belliash

i tu sie mylisz...

w tym miejscu na ktorym sie wykrzacza sprawdza flagi CFLAGS CXXFLAGS i LDFLAGS i czy jest z nimi w stanie skompilowac dany pakiet...

dlatego napisz co kompilujesz...

a na poczatejk obstawialbym te: -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DNO_DEBUG

bo debugi ostro mieszaja  :Razz: 

np. glibc Ci sie z tym nie skompiluje  :Razz: 

poza tym wiekszosc z tych flag powoduje rozne jajca na 32-bitach.

Wiem bo sam probowalem, poszukaj moich postow w archiwum...

Na 64-bitach moje flagi dzialaja a na 32-bit nie chca...

Daj se CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -s"

jak pomoze to dorzucaj po 1 fladze i zobaczysz ktora to powoduje...

kernel na pewno tego nie powoduje... bylyby faulty w dmesgu...

----------

## nbvcxz

niestety zmiana na:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

niewiele pomogła - dalej wywala gcc (np. przy make menuconfig) i tylko przy kernelu 2.6.20-morph6 ale mam podejrzenie:

dałem przy kernelu kilka własnych CFLAGS (zaraz spróbuję bez nich)

uaktualniłem linux-headers (zmiana z 2.6.20 do -r1) i nie przekompilowałem toolchaina - więc po nocy będę wszysko wiedział 

jeżeli to fałszywy alarm to dam znać

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> i czy nie sprobowac preemptable RCU 

 

No ja w morph3 włączyłem, nie wiem co to ma robić, więc kopa jakiegoś nie odczułem, ale nie zachwiało stabilnością jajka  :Smile: 

A zaraz się wezmę za morph6  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

nie musisz rekompilowac toolchaina...

co do kernela... no nie wiem, troche dziwne to co piszesz bo mi dziala...

najlepiej jakby sie ktos jeszcze wypowiedzial.

ew. sprobuj -morph5 posadzic.

Jak dalej bedzie to samo to masz raczej cos z systemem nie tak, bo morph5 chula bez zastrzezen a -morph6 jak jzu pisalem jest taki bardziej testowy...

Licze na to ze troche ludzi potestuje i zobaczy jak sie spisuje ew. pare latek sie wyrzuci w -morph7...

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   i czy nie sprobowac preemptable RCU  
> 
> No ja w morph3 włączyłem, nie wiem co to ma robić, więc kopa jakiegoś nie odczułem, ale nie zachwiało stabilnością jajka 
> 
> A zaraz się wezmę za morph6 

 

na 2.6.19 jak to wlaczylem to niezle sypalo faultami w dmesgu...

a sam system potrafil sie tak zamulic ze pomagal tylko zimny reset  :Razz: 

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ... a -morph6 jak jzu pisalem jest taki bardziej testowy...
> 
> Licze na to ze troche ludzi potestuje i zobaczy jak sie spisuje...

 

No niestety nie wystartował. Zatrzymuje się w tym miejscu:

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed
```

a morph5 hula   :Smile: 

----------

## nbvcxz

 *wuja wrote:*   

> No niestety nie wystartował. Zatrzymuje się w tym miejscu:
> 
> ```
> Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k 
> 
> ...

 

No a u mnie wszystko OK

problem sprawiało ustawienie CONFIG_CFLAGS

wszystko chodzi ładnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

postawiłem w końcu morph6 i się nie bootuje   :Confused:  Leci grub, wybieram morph6, włącza fb i wpisuje 3 linijki parametrów kernela i stoi... Tyle dobrze, że reaguje na ctrl+alt+del bo zwykle przy takich akcjach tylko reset pomagał  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

@art.root i wuja: A co jezeli usuniecie z kernela latke 033-fix-oops-on-rtc_unregister.patch ?

----------

## jurek

Mam ten sam błąd co wuja bez tego patcha : 033-fix-oops-on-rtc_unregister.patch to samo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Belliash

 *jurek wrote:*   

> Mam ten sam błąd co wuja bez tego patcha : 033-fix-oops-on-rtc_unregister.patch to samo  

 

hmm...

1) a uzywasz cflags hacking?

2) masz wlaczonego w konfigu execshielda? jesli tak sprobuj go wylaczyc, moze pomoze  :Wink: 

Zmiany jakie dokonalem wzgledem -morph5: dodalem te latki:

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/027-disk-protect.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/028-usbxchange5.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/029-joydev-analogdigital.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/030-joydev-analogdigital-fix.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/031-unionfs-depends-on-slab.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/032-config-nr-tty-devices.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/033-fix-oops-on-rtc_unregister.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/034-execshield.patch

            ${FILESDIR}/2.6.20/035-execshield-kconfig.patch

Pomyslmy co z tego moze powodowac taki blad?

 :Arrow:  diskprotect? nie da sie tego ani wlaczyc ani wylaczyc... u mnie dziala... dyski wykrywa pozniej (a Wam staje przy 3 linijkach). znikome moim zdaniem!

 :Arrow:  usbxchange? to nowy sterownik. Domyslnie wylaczony... Zreszta USB tez sie pozniej inicjalizuje...

 :Arrow:  joydevy? To tez dodatkowy sterownik domyslnie wylaczony...

 :Arrow:  lata na unions dodaje zaleznosc dla tego FSa...

 :Arrow:  confignrtty => moze powodowac jaja, wiec trzeba sprobowac bez tej laty  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  oops on rtc => z tego co piszecie nie powoduje tego bledu...

 :Arrow:  execshield jest domyslnie wlaczony... mozan go wylaczyc albo zrobic reverse latki...

Tak wiec reasumujac... Mamy podejrzane 3 laty (2 skladaja sie na 1)...

Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny jezeli ktos z osob posaidajacych ten problem mogl to przetestowac dokladniej i dac znac  :Wink: 

DZIEKUJE!

----------

## wuja

Wlasnie zrobiłem kernela bez tej łatki i to samo, staje przed INIT, więc to nie to. 

Popróbuję bez confignrtty i wyłączę execshield. Zobaczymy.

A tak BTW: dla "Timer frequency" dwukrotnie jest użyta wartość 854Hz, menuconfig wyświetla komunikat:

```
scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

kernel/Kconfig.hz:63:warning: choice values currently only support a single prompt

kernel/Kconfig.hz:43:warning: choice values currently only support a single prompt
```

/edit/

No i jest winowajca. Wywalenie confignrtty nic nie dało. Wyłączyłem w configu execshield i jest:

```
KQ ~ # uname -a

Linux KQ 2.6.20-morph6 #4 Tue Mar 6 20:12:39 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Wsadzę z powrotem te łatki i zobaczymy teraz jak to pochodzi.

----------

## n0rbi666

SOA#1 : dziwne, u mnie działa  :Wink: 

```
Linux hell 2.6.20-morph6 #1 PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 18:37:07 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

chociaż nie wiem, czy mam execshield - gdzie to jest ?  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

Wsadziłem łatki w komplecie. To jednak u mnie execshield psuło. Ki diabeł, co to jest i jakie ma zadanie?

@n0rbi666

```
General setup  --->
```

i na samym końcu.

U mnie musi być:

```
[*] Disable Exec-shield by default
```

----------

## Yatmai

Coś w tym musi być, mnie też to bruździło  :Smile: 

```
Linux zeratul 2.6.20-morph6 #2 PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 21:16:40 CET 2007 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Thx wuja  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

```
[ ] Disable Exec-shield by default
```

 Macie 32 bit czy 64 bit ?

Może preemptible rcu ?

----------

## Yatmai

32bit && Preemptible rcu  :Smile: 

----------

## jurek

Gra i buczy   :Smile:  Ta "tarcza" mieszała :

```
Linux pld 2.6.20-morph6 #2 PREEMPT Wed Mar 7 00:16:01 CET 2007 i686 AMD_Athlon(tm)_XP_2000+ PLD Linux
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Ta lata poprawia bezpieczenstwo.. konkretnie ma za zadanie "limit buffer overflow"  :Wink: 

Co ciekawe mi dziala...

Aczkolwiek mam klasyczne RCU i 64-bitowy system.

Ale ciesze sie z -morph6 dziala. A opcje zawsze mozna wylaczyc...

W -morph7 poprawie timer'y i ustawie opcje Execshield jako domyslnie wylaczona...

Dzieki za testy!

----------

## n0rbi666

U mnie 

```
[ ] Disable Exec-shield by default
```

I działa zarówno na classic RCU, jak i preemptible RCU. 32 bity oczywiście.

Co do samego preemptible RCU muszę sprawdzić, czy znowu nie będzie się zapychał ram przy kompilacji czegoś ....

Na razie i tak czekam na alsa-driver-9999, bo coś namieszali z repozytorium ...

----------

## wuja

32 bity i classic RCU. Jak widać efekty są różne.

----------

## Belliash

 *wuja wrote:*   

> 32 bity i classic RCU. Jak widać efekty są różne.

 

Ale juz dziala (z zaznaczona ta opcja, co wylacza shielda)?  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

```
 uname -a

Linux KQ 2.6.20-morph6 #5 Tue Mar 6 20:46:22 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Jak już wyżej pisalem, działa tylko z wyłączeniem

```
[*] Disable Exec-shield by default
```

----------

## n0rbi666

Sprawdziłem -> i działa u mnie wszystko, nawet z preemptible RCU  (wcześniej przy kompilacji zapychało cały ram), exec-shield włączone  :Smile:  może kwestia configu ? Tak wygląda u mnie : config

Btw co to jest paravirtualization i co daje ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

OK

W -morph7 kernel bedzie uaktualniony do 2.6.20.2. Ponadto:

* wywalam zbedna latke wprowadzajaca nowa opcje timera 864mhz gdyz taka pozycja jest juz na liscie

* execshielda ustawiam domyslnie na wylaczonego (opcje trzeba bedzie wylaczyc aby wlaczyc te tarcze) OT taki paradoks  :Very Happy: 

Dodam tez ze -morph7 zamierzam psoadzic z preemptable RCU i chce sprobowac nowego schedulera (RSDL)

A jezeli cos wam przymraza system i macie wlaczony readahead w konfigu to mozecie sprobowac:

echo "vm.readahead_ratio = 70" >> /etc/sysctl.conf

Pozdrawiam!

-morph7 kompiluje sie  :Wink: 

I na razie tylko tyle moge Wam powiedziec...

----

teraz dodam ze kompiluje sie zarowno nicksched jak i rsdl  :Wink: 

poki co jajo sie zabootowalo idziala bez problemow na preemptable rcu i rsdl jako schedulerze...

----

to na koniec dodam jeszcze tylko tyle ze na SVNie jest juz dostepny i mozna go testowac  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Morph Sources jest nowym patchsetem zapewniajacym wysoka wydajnosc. Dodatkowo zawierakilka przedatnych ficzersow, uaktualnien i bugfixow.
> 
> Najnowsza wersja: 2.6.20-morph8
> 
>  Patchset zawiera 'Evolution Mission Tunable Changer'. Skrypt ten umozliwia zmiane ustawien staircase sysctl bez rekompilacji kernela! Aby go uzyc wystarczy wpisac tuneable lub emission-tunables. nalezy byc zalogowanym jako root!
> ...

 

----------

## jurek

Śmiga :

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.20-morph7 #1 PREEMPT Sat Mar 10 21:48:16 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

execshield włączony

----------

## Belliash

Bo jednym dziala ten shield a innym nie...

Dlatego go domyslnie wylaczylem  :Wink: 

W -morph8 mozecie spodziewac sie:

* odnowionej latki tuningujacej schedulery  :Wink: 

* uaktualnienia sterownika ext4

* dynamiczny timer

* domyslnie wlaczony 4KB stos zamiast 8KB

* nowy zegar czasu rzeczywistego (RTC CMOS)

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W -morph8 mozecie spodziewac sie:
> 
> * dynamiczny timer
> ...

 

łatką czy jakieś nowości w kodzie 2.6.20.2?

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> W -morph8 mozecie spodziewac sie:
> 
> * dynamiczny timer
> ...

 

dodatkowe latki...

-morph8 trafil do OVERLAYa!

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -morph8 trafil do OVERLAYa!

 

No i działa

```
KQ ~ # uname -a

Linux KQ 2.6.20-morph8 #1 PREEMPT Sun Mar 11 15:31:28 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
CONFIG_RSDL=y

.

CONFIG_SCHED_RR_SLICE=6

CONFIG_SCHED_RR_FACTOR=19

.

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

.

# CONFIG_EXECSHIELD_DISABLE is not set
```

----------

## kfiaciarka

U mnie też działa, tylko kopiowania na usb jeszcze nie testowałem.

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> U mnie też działa, tylko kopiowania na usb jeszcze nie testowałem.

 

jak na -morph7 dzialalo to tu tez musi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

* Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-morph8 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bridges

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_copy_info

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko needs unknown symbol is_power_of_2

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol sound_class     [ ok ]
```

A co powiesz na to?

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-morph8 ...
> ...

 

znaczy sie nie dziala cos czy poprostu wywala ten warning?

nie mam teraz jak sprawdzic czy u mnie tez tak jest, ale kernelowa alsa np nie wywala takich bledow (u mnie)...

----------

## kfiaciarka

alsa-driver-9999  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> alsa-driver-9999 

 

nie dziala?  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## wuja

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-morph8 ...
> ...

 U mnie nvidia bez problemów, zero warningów. Może cos pominąłeś w configu.

Alsa kernelowa też ok.

----------

## Belliash

agpgart?

strzelam bo nie mam AGP... u mnie tylko PCI  :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   alsa-driver-9999  
> 
> nie dziala?  

 

działa, ale warningi są.

----------

## Belliash

to power wyglada podejrzanie...

uzywasz suspend2?

ACPI?

APM?

kurde musiales o czyms zapomniec... albo wlaczyc cos co wymaga wlaczenia czegos jeszcze...

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> to power wyglada podejrzanie...
> 
> uzywasz suspend2?
> 
> ACPI?
> ...

 

suspend2 mam wkompilowane.

http://wklej.org/id/7cbe8019fc (konfig)

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   to power wyglada podejrzanie...
> 
> uzywasz suspend2?
> 
> ACPI?
> ...

 

hmm... ja w ogole nie uzywam suspenda...

moze on cos dorzuca ciekawego?

nie wiem tez jak z tm power legacy...

Ale ze tak spytam... jak wszystko dziala to w czym problem?

----------

## kfiaciarka

Niech ci będzie... że nigdy takich sytuacji wcześniej nei było, i z no-sources, rt-sources, beyond, ck, gentoo. 

BTW - 2.6.20.3 wydany 

----------

## n0rbi666

```
WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko needs unknown symbol is_power_of_2 
```

Też to mam, też alsa-driver-9999 -> ale działa  :Smile: 

Suspend2 wkompilowane w kernel ...

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-morph8/misc/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko needs unknown symbol is_power_of_2 
> ```
> ...

 

moze i suspend.. ja nie mam tego warninga ale tez nie uzywam suspenda  :Wink: 

Nie interesuje mnie hibernacja... predzej pobawilbym sie w Suspend (S3)  :Razz: 

Jesli to wina suspenda to nie moja w tym glowa by tego nie bylo tylko tworcy latki...

----------

## Belliash

2.6.20.3-morph9 trafil wlasnie do overlaya  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 2.6.20.3-morph9 trafil wlasnie do overlaya 

 

No to svn up i oto:

```
 emerge -auvDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/morph-sources-2.6.20_p8.ebuild

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/sys-kernel/morph-sources/morph-sources-2.6.20_p8.ebuild

... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/morph-sources-2.6.19_p9  USE="symlink -build" 0 kB [1]
```

A mam oczywiście od paru dni

```
 uname -r

2.6.20-morph8

```

A żeby było śmieszniej, to w /usr/local/betacomp-overlay/ są dwa ebuildy: 2.6.19_p10 i 2.6.20_p9

----------

## skazi

```
ebuild morph-sources-2.6.20_p9.ebuild digest
```

w katalogu z ebuildem i potem już wszystko jest ok.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja tam wole mieć digest w features w make.conf:)

----------

## wuja

 *skazi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ebuild morph-sources-2.6.20_p9.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 Oczywiscie, że to zrobiłem. Zasygnalizowałem błąd żeby @Morpheouss poprawił w overlayu

----------

## Belliash

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *skazi wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ebuild morph-sources-2.6.20_p9.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

Spoko, zaraz poprawie  :Wink: 

Dzieki za cynk...

Ja mam digest w ficzersach wiec mi zawsze przechodzi... I przez to niestety czasami pojawiaja sie takie cuda, wianki  :Mad: 

Ale licze na Wasza wyrozumialosc  :Wink: 

EDITED: Powinno juz banglac  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

2.6.20-morph10 => uaktualnilem kernela do 2.6.20.6  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

heh a .4 i .5 sobie darowałeś :Wink:  thx

----------

## Yatmai

Tak mi się skojarzyło, Morph może Ty będziesz miał jeszcze gdzieś łatkę do odpalenia FB na kartach z VESA 1.2  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 2.6.20-morph10 => uaktualnilem kernela do 2.6.20.6 

 

```
KQ ~ # uname -a

Linux KQ 2.6.20-morph10 #1 PREEMPT Sat Apr 7 20:45:24 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> heh a .4 i .5 sobie darowałeś thx

 

Nie mialem zbytnio czasu...

Chcialem zerknac czy wyszlo juz 2.6.21, zobaczylem ze jest 2.6.20.6, to z racji ze 2.6.21 jeszcze nie ma zaktualizowalem 2.6.20  :Wink: 

Jak to mowia lepiej pozno niz wcale  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

@Yatmai: Niestety nie posiadam...

----------

## Kajan

Może warto dodać toshiba-bluetooth.patch, ponadto chciałbym dowiedzieć się od kogoś kto używał beyond-sources i morph-sources jakie odczucia ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

@Kajan, takie, że Morph jeszcze mi sie nie zwiesił, za wyjątkim akcji z Exec-shield, natomiast beyond kilku godzin nie przetrwał stabilnie  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

-morph12

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> -morph12

 

Ty, bo nie nadążam kompilować  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   -morph12 
> 
> Ty, bo nie nadążam kompilować 

 

ciesz sie ze mi sie laty nie nakladaja z 2.6.20.7 bo byl by -morph13  :Razz: 

a prwde mowiac nie chce mi sie juz grzebac przy 2.6.20 za bardz jak moze lada dzien wyjsc 2.6.21  :Wink: 

----------

## Kajan

nozomi-2.21-r1-kernel-2.6.20.patch

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> nozomi-2.21-r1-kernel-2.6.20.patch
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

z czym to sie je?

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> -morph12

 

Nie kompiluje mi się nvidia-drivers. Wyskakuje błąd:

```
This version needs MTRR support for most chipsets!

Please enable MTRR support in your kernel config, found at:

  Processor type and features

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

and recompile your kernel ...

```

a w configu jest jak byk:

```
CONFIG_MTRR=y
```

Ki diabeł?

----------

## Belliash

sprawdz w menuconfig czy faktycznie jest zaznaczone.

I nawet jak nie dokonasz zadnych zmian zapisz zmiany  :Wink: 

dziwne... bo w morph11 dzialalo a wielkich zmian nie ma...

po za tym mi sie na morph12 skompilowalo bez zadnych ceregieli

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> sprawdz w menuconfig czy faktycznie jest zaznaczone.

 

Sprawdziłem

 *Quote:*   

> I nawet jak nie dokonasz zadnych zmian zapisz zmiany 

 Zapisałem

```
dziwne... bo w morph11 dzialalo a wielkich zmian nie ma...

po za tym mi sie na morph12 skompilowalo bez zadnych ceregieli
```

Przeskoczyłem jeden etap - przechodzę z morph10, ale to i tak żadna rewolucja.

Kompiluję od nowa.

/edit/

Niestety nadal to samo. Na razie odpuszczam, brak czasu - muszę popatrzyć czy coś ostatnie kilka emerge world mogło namieszać.

----------

## Belliash

Nie wiem czy I to pomoze, ale synca robilem 4-5dni temu.

Mialem jadke z alsa. Tzn za pierwszym razem skompilowala mi sie na -morph11, zrobilem upgrade do -morph12 i przestala sie kompilowac. Wywalila blad ze jakis plik w ${WORKDIR} juz istnieje... Na upartego wpisalem raz jeszcze  emerge alsa-driver i ku dziwo poszlo bez problemu...

Nie sadze jednak aby mialo to cos wspolnego z kernelem.

Uzywalem z powodzeniem -morph11 a 'dwunastka' wnosi jedynie support dla ACPI w laptopach toshiby.

----------

## wuja

 :Embarassed:  Moja wina. Słaba pamięć. Coś mnie podkusiło i włączyłem sobie niedawno kolorowanie, a już kiedyś miałem przez to kłopoty.   :Embarassed: 

Ale już po bólu, nvidia się skompilowała.   :Smile: 

Na wszelki wypadek (jakby mnie znów pamięć zawiodła) mam teraz taki wpis w /etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc:

```
##wuja - masz sklerozę - odpuść sobie kolorowanie
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  Moja wina. Słaba pamięć. Coś mnie podkusiło i włączyłem sobie niedawno kolorowanie, a już kiedyś miałem przez to kłopoty.  
> 
> Ale już po bólu, nvidia się skompilowała.  
> 
> Na wszelki wypadek (jakby mnie znów pamięć zawiodła) mam teraz taki wpis w /etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc:
> ...

 

grunt ze dziala  :Smile: 

BTW: Prosze abyscie na razie nie pisali co chcielibyscie jeszcze zobaczyc w patchsecie. Nie zamierzam juz ingerowac w 2.6.20.

Poki co czekamy na 2.6.21 a potem sie zobaczy  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

 :Arrow:  http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.21

No to do dziela  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *XianN wrote:*   

>  http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.21
> 
> No to do dziela 

 

Nie bedzie morph-sources...

Patchset bedzie dalej rozwijany pod nazwa arcon-sources...

Moze wkoncu ludzie przestana sie czepiac ze kiedys byl juz patches o takiej samej nazwie ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

A szkoda, bo Morph bardzo fajnie brzmi  :Very Happy:  A ten cały arcon coś znaczy, czy ot nazwa własna ?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A szkoda, bo Morph bardzo fajnie brzmi  A ten cały arcon coś znaczy, czy ot nazwa własna ?

 

dołączam się do pytania

----------

## Belliash

poczatkowo tworzylem go pod nazwa morph-sources. Jednakze czesc osob zarzucala mi plagiat, bo dla 2.6.16 bodajże byl patchset o takiej samej nazwie.

I nikogo nie obchodzilo ze nie jest juz rozwijany. Dlatego postanowilem zmienic jego nazwe. Oczywiscie bedzie to ten sam patchset tylko pod inna nazwa...

Sama nazwa Arcon nic nie znaczy... podobnie zreszta jak masa innych nazw firm komputerowych...  :Wink: 

..:Milu Edit: ort!

----------

